# Hello from Port Orchard WA



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to Bee Source Have you checked out a local club near you. Not sure how close these guys are to you http://pugetsoundbees.org/links/beekeepers-associations/

:gh:


----------



## BobOlallaWa (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank for the welcome and the link. I am only involved with mason bees so not sure joining a bee club is the way for me. I am on the Kitsap county side of the Narrows bridge so not to far away. I did pick up a contact from the site however so thanks again.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, I would like to know more about our native pollinators.


----------

